# Muncie speedometer gear



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

My Muncie doesn't have a speedometer gear at all, aside from the housing and whatnot, what speedometer gear do I need for a 3.45 ratio rear end M20 muncie


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

what year gto, are you sure your ratio is 3.45 ?


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a 71 LeMans. The person I bought the car from has this rear end he says is 3.45. 
The car is in the midst of an engine swap and manual trans conversion


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the '64 - '72 restoration book at work, I can check tomorrow and see what the speedo gear in the Muncie was supposed to be.

Is it a 400 cid and you have a 3.45 rear, I'm still a noob so I'll post what I find.

Also, if you google speedo gears for a Muncie, I'm sure it will show you what color and how many teeth for the gearing you have. I have been finding a lot of good info, using the Interwebs.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

It will be a 400cid (77'). And M20 tranny
I've tried google, I'll give it another go. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SPCMarty said:


> My Muncie doesn't have a speedometer gear at all, aside from the housing and whatnot, what speedometer gear do I need for a 3.45 ratio rear end M20 muncie
> 
> 
> B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


Here are a couple of charts for reference:

Speedometer Gear Chart

Speedometer Gear, Speedometer Gears, Ford, GM, Dodge 700R4
This one has a phone number to call

Speedometer gear charts

:cheers


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^ kinda the same as what is in my book. Actually this is better info than I have.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

SPCMarty said:


> It's a 71 LeMans. The person I bought the car from has this rear end he says is 3.45.
> The car is in the midst of an engine swap and manual trans conversion
> 
> 
> B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


my chart only goes to 1970. first you have to be sure of ratio. i have a hunch its a 3.55. 1970 with an m20 and a 3.55 is 19 teeth, color code (natural). thats also with 14 inch tires.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

It'll have 15x7 rear tires. Is it possible it's 3.45 ratio?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not possible it's a 3.45 ratio if its an American made rear end. I have never heard of a Ford, GM, or Mopar rear gear set in this ratio....and I've been working on these cars for over 30 years. Probably a 3.55 as stated, which was common.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I did some research on the 3.45 yesterday. Came up with mainly camaros and ford rangers and vettes. Dana 44's were available in a 3.45. Not sure the first year it was available. Mid 80's was the earliest I found, but I ddin't search for too long either.
3.45 rearend - Google Search

Pontiac made a 3.42, '66 - '78, '75 being the exception. I would verify what you have for sure before purchasing a speedo gear......


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> I did some research on the 3.45 yesterday. Came up with mainly camaros and ford rangers and vettes. Dana 44's were available in a 3.45. Not sure the first year it was available. Mid 80's was the earliest I found, but I ddin't search for too long either.
> 3.45 rearend - Google Search
> 
> Pontiac made a 3.42, '66 - '78, '75 being the exception. I would verify what you have for sure before purchasing a speedo gear......


Would these vette and camaro rear ends still fit onto the lemans?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm really not sure on that one. Others should have more info with that than I do. I did read on a Buick forum where a guy found a Chevy rear in his car. I would think it's doable, not sure on any mods that would need to be done, however.

Look for a casting number by the pumpkin. Mine is 9799100. Then we can tell if it's a Pontiac rear or not. There's also a date code cast by the pumpkin too, F091 is mine. If it's a '71 pontiac rear, there will be a 2 letter stamped axle code on the front of the axle tube, passenger side. We can then at least figure out what the gears originally were.

At least with pontiac, they may have stamped the ratio on the ring gear. AlkyGTO provided a pic in one of his posts that showed that stamping. Maybe he can supply another pic or a link to that thread.

I tried looking for a site to decode the casting number 9799100, maybe some else has that info too. I read that number was used from 196x - 1972.

Hope some of this helps......


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The rear end came from a 1972 Chevy Malibu 350cui 4spd. It should fit. Turns out it is a 3.42 ratio he was mistaken


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------

